# Where to try in Wyoming for 2013



## lucky duck

So, I will have six points for Wyoming in 2013 and I am trying to decide what area I should put in for. I hunted white tails in Montana this past year and really enjoyed it, so I'm thinking maybe the eastern half of the state. I am not familiar at all with that part of the state and just looking for some good ideas, and maybe some input on past hunts and what I can expect.

These points of which I speak are for deer.


----------



## wyogoob

Fantastic!

Uh...what do you have 6 points for? Antelope? Elk? Deer? Moose? Sheep? Mountain Goat?


----------



## lucky duck

In the thread I mention white tails but I guess I should be more specific. That would be six points for deer. Hope that helps ha ha ha.


----------



## goofy elk

DONT waste max point on a whitetail in Wyoming!
It only takes 1 or 2 points for most WT tags there...

6 points ,, 102 ,, no brain er!


----------



## svmoose

I agree, I would keep those 6 points and go for a big Muley unit. You can draw a ****** tag with few points. Odds are you'll have to pay trespass to kill a big ****** anyhow, as most of them are on private. (There are exceptions of course).

102 is by far the most popular unit in Wyoming. With 6 points, you can expect about 10-15% odds next year. Pay the special fee and it is a little higher. I think this is a killer unit, but a bit overrated. The big bucks are hard to find once the season rolls around, but they are out there. 

There are a few other good units in Wyoming that you'd have a decent chance at drawing.


----------



## silentstalker

Definitely don't do whitetails with 6 points. Apply for 102 and then draw an eastern tag as a second choice. You will get the best of both worlds eventually! Good luck!


----------



## lucky duck

Thanks for the input! I will look into unit 102. I do enjoy hunting muleys too. What size of bucks are common on the 102 unit? I would have no problem pulling the trigger on a 170 class mule deer anywhere, either here in Utah, or Wyoming.


----------



## wyogoob

lucky duck said:


> Thanks for the input! I will look into unit 102. I do enjoy hunting muleys too. What size of bucks are common on the 102 unit? I would have no problem pulling the trigger on a 170 class mule deer anywhere, either here in Utah, or Wyoming.


I worked in and around Wyoming Deer Area 102 this winter and got to check out the wintering bucks, all 6 of them. The average mule deer buck is 161 6/8.

Seriously, I hope they have reduced the number of deer tags to reflect the reduction in deer numbers. If they have, 6 points may not get you a non-resident a deer tag in 102.


----------



## elk22hunter

Save your points in Wyoming as the numbers are down and the Deer herds are not strong right now. Cash in for Colorado deer.


----------



## lucky duck

I'm only getting a point for 2012, so maybe 2013 will be a better year for the unit? I will have to spend some time there this summer and learn more about it, and make sure it is the unit I would like to hunt.


----------



## goofy elk

wyogoob said:


> [Seriously, I hope they have reduced the number of deer tags to reflect the reduction in deer numbers. If they have, 6 points may not get you a non-resident a deer tag in 102.


I see Wyoming has posted up 2012 regs and permit numbers for deer and antelope.

Unit 102 deer ,, 400 permits again this year .. No reductions.


----------



## Packout

If you will have 6 points for 2013, then you are one point behind max. Which means you are 10+- years out from being in the top pool to try and draw a 102 tag. There are many decent units to apply for with one behind max.

If you want to hunt, my suggestion would be to look at the odds and go with a unit you may be able to draw. No reason to waste all your points on an easier-to-draw whitetail/private land unit in the East. Then you can start building points and maybe hunt the regional units every other year or 2. 

I put in for 102 with 6 points this year. I may pull my app, judging from what I am hearing. Or maybe I'll let it roll to possibly get out of the point chasing game and do as I suggested above. Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## lucky duck

I think I will keep building points and who knows I may get lucky and draw........But until I do I will just keep learning more about the areas and what they hold as far as deer go. I have been doing some research and 102 looks pretty good to me. I am not a road hunter and I love to get out and hike the back country. That being said I think I will put in for region G as second choice.


----------



## wyogoob

goofy elk said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Seriously, I hope they have reduced the number of deer tags to reflect the reduction in deer numbers. If they have, 6 points may not get you a non-resident a deer tag in 102.
> 
> 
> 
> I see Wyoming has posted up 2012 regs and permit numbers for deer and antelope.
> 
> Unit 102 deer ,, 400 permits again this year .. No reductions.
Click to expand...

There's a surprise. 

Well, 102 has good deer. If you draw a tag my advice is to spend some extra time scouting.


----------



## wyogoob

I happen to work down in Clay Basin this February. For 8 days of the job US 191 from Rock Springs to Minnies Gap was closed. So we all drove off-road, the back roads to work. It was about 77 miles one-way thru the deer and elk wintering grounds that lie between US 191 and the Gorge...tons of elk, few deer. It was a mild winter with little snow cover, so the deer could have been scattered instead of yarded-up.

I have been working in another SW Wyoming deer wintering area for the past 6 weeks. It looks really bad. There just were no deer that made it thru the winter of 11/12 and, in my opinion, 5 years of over-hunting prior to that bad winter.


----------

